# Proud of japan



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Its very devastating to watch the news about japan, but i tell you what i sure iam proud of them, with all that has happened over there and every one in dyer need of supply's there has been no looting, Such a respectable country unlike our own, makes me sick to watch videos of new Orleans the way they trashed the city, raping and pillaging robbing each other even attacking the rescue workers like animals...


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

i hear you, its called pride. half of our country doesnt have it anymore. they live off of the tax paying half of the country and wait for as much hand outs as they are allowed and then still think more is owed to them. we can thank our govt for providing them a richer life than most of the working class people. go to walmart at 2 in the day and see young healthy people with new clothes new jewelry and asyoung parents both are not working,they will be there and able to push two grocery carts to the register and buy $400 dollars of food wen working class people struggle to put half that in thier homes.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

How many of these folks are paying with food stamps, or their parents money? 
I was in Joe Patties once buying my small or medium ,heads on, shrimp for $1.50 lb (that will tell you how long ago this happened!). The big, fat, lady in front of me was also buying shrimp, but they were the jumbo, heads off. She paid with food stamps! That just pi--ed me off! But, I am changing the subject!
I also admire the grace of the Japanese people in this disaster. Just remember, they recovered from a much larger disaster about 70 years ago. They will recover from this disaster with our prayers and some help from us and other nations. I wonder if they'll get much help from the Muslims of the world? In 1 year compare the recovery in Haiti and in Japan. My guess is that Haiti will still be in a complete state of chaos a year from now, and Japan will be well on their way to complete physical recovery. Emotional recovery will take longer.


----------



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

FISHBOXFULL said:


> i hear you, its called pride. half of our country doesnt have it anymore. they live off of the tax paying half of the country and wait for as much hand outs as they are allowed and then still think more is owed to them. we can thank our govt for providing them a richer life than most of the working class people. go to walmart at 2 in the day and see young healthy people with new clothes new jewelry and asyoung parents both are not working,they will be there and able to push two grocery carts to the register and buy $400 dollars of food wen working class people struggle to put half that in thier homes.


amen brother unlike me & you that works for a livin the other percentage of this country sits on their @$$, eats potato chips in their lazy chair and when comes time for a welfare check to come in they get happy.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

smooth seas said:


> amen brother unlike me & you that works for a livin the other percentage of this country sits on their @$$, eats potato chips in their lazy chair and when comes time for a welfare check to come in they get happy.


+3............. 
That was the first thing that I noticed, no looting, no fights, no hold up's, no robbery's, no reported rapes, no further destruction of property, nobody firing guns at the rescue helicopters.... My hats off to them, there pride as humans and respect for their own....... Kinda makes me ask, WTF have we done to this country?????....
If anything we should help these people in any way that we are able and maybe learn something from this tragedy…


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

iam not much on donating to other country's in need purely because our country is always in need of help some where, but iam going to contribute my donation to the red cross for these great people.... And your right about Hatti they got billions from the united stated and are still living in the streets..


----------



## displaced (Nov 14, 2008)

the country's welfare budget would shrink considerably if the government would implement drug urinalysis to qualify for handouts.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

displaced said:


> the country's welfare budget would shrink considerably if the government would implement drug urinalysis to qualify for handouts.


Agreed... Maybe Rick Scott will follow through with his campaign promise.

I also agree that this is one effort (Japan) that I am going to contribute to.....


----------



## MCNABB51BOI (Mar 7, 2008)

How could you two sound any dumber let's see for 1 haiti 1 of the poorest countries in the world the whole country not just city is just about tarnished compared to a country like japan. 

How long did it take to get aid to People after Katrina in our OWN country hmmm yea . USA Urban city no food water 100 degrees yea there's gonna be violence where was the AID to protect people 3 days away 

I work for a living I pay my taxes but you dnt know another man problems or what they are goin through if some of my taxes goto welfare or I see some one buy " Heads Off " shrimp" with food stamps more power to them i cant get welfare but I never know when il be in those shoes .


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

MCNABB51BOI said:


> How could you two sound any dumber let's see for 1 haiti 1 of the poorest countries in the world the whole country not just city is just about tarnished compared to a country like japan.
> 
> How long did it take to get aid to People after Katrina in our OWN country hmmm yea . USA Urban city no food water 100 degrees yea there's gonna be violence where was the AID to protect people 3 days away
> 
> I work for a living I pay my taxes but you dnt know another man problems or what they are goin through if some of my taxes goto welfare or I see some one buy " Heads Off " shrimp" with food stamps more power to them i cant get welfare but I never know when il be in those shoes .


 
Guess I disagree with you... These 2 persons (of many I bet) are just saying that the fortitude and respect that the people have for each other in times of disaster is admirable. I spent 7 years in Japan a long time ago and the respect that they have for one another is above reproach. The only time I felt awkward in Japan was during the rush hour on the train stations. Never did I have to worry about being robbed. In fact a lot of people locked their cars on base only.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

i dont think i sound dumb, re read my post. i didnt say handicap people or elderly on welfafe, I said young healthy people, meaning kids in thier twenties with no reason not to get a job other than they can get 800 bucks of groceries a month for free, a free cell phone, housing paid for, free, fishing liscences and free home phones. furthermore they have the concept and reality "if we have more babies we get more money" and keep doing nothing to contribute to society except leaching off of the system. 
then I mentioned new clothes and new jewelry. 
If you dont think they are buying thier gold and new clothes from selling drugs by using their free cell phones then you might look at your own thought process and I wont call you dumb, Ill just say you are a little nieve.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

FOOK youah dolphin and FOOK youah whale!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

MCNABB51BOI said:


> I work for a living I pay my taxes but you dnt know another man problems or what they are goin through.


Maybe you should heed your own words........ What in the world could anybody go through that would justify the actions of some of the animals that we witnessed at the Dome........... It's people making excuses for this behavior that are the root of the problem...... I just sent some $ to the Red Cross for Japan..... God bless them all........

PS Don't wish it on anyone, but good luck with the drug screen and don't over cook those expensive shrimp!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Just for info... At least one, and probably two nuclear power plants will be shut down and buried forever under concrete because they are being flooded with seawater to try to cool them. There's still a distinct possibility of a meltdown. They have already vented radiation to reduce pressure.

These plants are generations ahead of the Chernobyl plant, but catastrophe is still a possibility, and these plants will be "sarcophagussed" forever.

The Japanese are very industrial... in my opinion(as a commercial pilot who flies to Japan often) they do PLAN A at 120%... They normally don't repond well to plan B... But I'm surprised at how well they are managing the disaster.

But it ain't over by a long shot.

Jim


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Whatever you think, just know we are not truly aware of what crime/fraud/etc is going on since our reporters don't have the insight as do the local Japanese media. We are getting 5 maybe 10 mins of "dramatic" news from our english speaking reporters. With Katrina, the media (both sides) had agendas and found every fault they could to embarrass the other side. There is probably all types of crime, etc going on, as well as their media second guessing authorities in Japan about this tragedy.

So yes - we have problems in this country but don't assume just because CNN or Fox doesn't report it that doesn't mean crap like that ain't happening over there.


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

FYI Japan has universal healthcare, a minimum wage higher than ours for the most part, education is is better funded with those extravagant teacher salaries ranking 5th in the world Just Sayin


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

Duff said:


> FYI Japan has universal healthcare, a minimum wage higher than ours for the most part, education is is better funded with those extravagant teacher salaries ranking 5th in the world Just Sayin


:thumbup:


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes. We'll see how long this lasts. Japan has a stagnant economy and the oldest population in the world. By 2050, 40% of the population will be 65 years or older. The demand for medical treatment in Japan will triple in the next 25 years.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I went to Yakota AB in 1990 on temporary duty. While I was there, I visited some friends downtown who explained that they left their keys in their car and the doors unlocked so others could move their car if they needed to as parking space was very limited. While I was there, we moved several cars with cup holders full of change and full cd cases lying about. It was very surreal... All of the Japanese service members I worked with were top notch professionals.


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

Orion45 said:


> Yes. We'll see how long this lasts. Japan has a stagnant economy and the oldest population in the world. By 2050, 40% of the population will be 65 years or older. The demand for medical treatment in Japan will triple in the next 25 years.


Couldn't agree more Orion, I was just pointing out that the difference between Japan's "utopian" society and the "lawless hellscape" we have in America isn't a result of social welfare.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

Duff said:


> Couldn't agree more Orion, I was just pointing out that the difference between Japan's "utopian" society and the "lawless hellscape" we have in America isn't a result of social welfare.


Yes it is. Japan has a much higher savings than the U.S., Meaning they have more discipline. They also have a very low indigent rate meaning they also have something called pride. Everybody works with few living off the public coffers, eliminate welfare and you too could have universal healthcare. 

The Haiti reference has no bearing or relevance whatsoever. The Dominican Republic is on the Exact Same Island (Hispaniola) and has a thriving economy, and they also heavily patrol their border to keep the Haitians from coming over and bringing AIDS and lawlessness into their country, wow , novel concept. 

People bring on their own issues and generally have the kind of country they deserve. New Orleans is basically a crappy city in the best of times, often leads the country in murder rates and a corrupt police force, nevermind a time of disaster. At the time of Katrina a population of 500,000 under the poverty line. Their was no excuse for the behavior after the storm. Andrew, Ivan, and many other devastating storms have happened without the rampant lawlessness (police looting) seen after Katrina, and Mississippi took the brunt of the storm anyway, Bay St Louis was practically wiped out. New Orleans flooded because of years of misappropriation of funds, it was known for 50 years that the levee system was insufficient. As far the delay in aid that was because the governor at the time did not request the Federal Aid until days later, and the Federal government is not allowed to intervene until that happens due to a law dating back to the Civil War. Then when the aid comes they attack the relief workers. Give me a break.


----------



## Dplantmann (Oct 20, 2007)

Apples and Oranges. I'd like to see how well Californians would be doing if god forbid, they were hit by a 9.0 Earthquake & Tsunami?


----------



## MCNABB51BOI (Mar 7, 2008)

i dont think the president needs a call from anybody after seing all the hell that was going on right on his TV.i dont think i need to wait for a phone call when i see americans wading in toxic waste to send help.
its funny how people sit here and watch the news and think they know everything id be pissed too. in katrina you had helicopters going around with cameras video taping people dead and dieing,,, not helping people theres something wrong here .
how would you feel if you were drinking toxic water and a news anchor is down here video taping going back to a air conditioned trailer ??? wake up shooting at aid wrokers??? hell cops were killing innocent people down there is that goin on in japan right ??.

comparing this to katrina is not even close to me givin the differences in our countries .


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

MCNABB51BOI said:


> in katrina you had helicopters going around with cameras video taping people dead and dieing,,, not helping people theres something wrong here ..


SO your answer is to shoot at them. My original point proven once again.

"how would you feel if you were drinking toxic water and a news anchor is down here video taping going back to a air conditioned trailer ???

Rationally most would be very happy to know that the word is getting out (world wide) about those current conditions. 

"wake up shooting at aid wrokers??? hell cops were killing innocent people down there ??.

So that's the rational for acting like animals?????????

I gave, we now see where some people stand on human kindness and those with gang mentality, this thread and its original point are stale......... Going to the fishing section, and catching up on the spring of our lives in 2011...... Tight lines,,,, everyone......


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

MCNABB51BOI said:


> ...how would you feel if you were drinking toxic water and a news anchor is down here video taping going back to a air conditioned trailer ??? wake up shooting at aid wrokers??? hell cops were killing innocent people down there is that goin on in japan right ??..


The members of the "welfare nation" did not seem to be too concerned about toxic water when they were looting the department stores for TV's, Nike shoes, etc. All items needed to quench their thirst, I suppose?


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

I didnt see anyone in japan taking a big screen tv with no power to play it


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Japan has it's share of criminals. Look at their jails there. Just because you don't see it on the news doesn't mean it isn't going on. 

I wouldn't send a dime to that country. I guess everyone forgot about when they sent bombers over and indiscriminately killed Americans. They have a history of cruelty. Look up 'Unit 731' and watch some video's on that. I do feel sorry for the innocent people over there but I think Karma is playing out on that country as a whole.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

sniper said:


> ...I think Karma is playing out on that country as a whole.


By your logic, I must then assume Karma has been working overtime on the Gulf Coast...Deepwater Horizon, Katrina, Ike, Ivan, Andrews, Camille, etc.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Orion45 said:


> By your logic, I must then assume Karma has been working overtime on the Gulf Coast...Deepwater Horizon, Katrina, Ike, Ivan, Andrews, Camille, etc.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sniper said:


> Japan has it's share of criminals. Look at their jails there. Just because you don't see it on the news doesn't mean it isn't going on.
> 
> I wouldn't send a dime to that country. I guess everyone forgot about when they sent bombers over and indiscriminately killed Americans. They have a history of cruelty. Look up 'Unit 731' and watch some video's on that. I do feel sorry for the innocent people over there but I think Karma is playing out on that country as a whole.


We have put this behind us and move forward with our alleys like civil mankind, they got us, then we got them...Lets not dig this up, Like our own country our forefathers have done things we don't agree with..America has its share of government cruelty in its past, Even china has put there differences aside to aid this great nation.. Nothings worse then when some people keeps bringing up your forefathers faulty ways its in the past its over and it had nothing to do with you...


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> We have put this behind us and move forward with our alleys like civil mankind, they got us, then we got them...Lets not dig this up, Like our own country our forefathers have done things we don't agree with..America has its share of government cruelty in its past, Even china has put there differences aside to aid this great nation.. Nothings worse then when some people keeps bringing up your forefathers faulty ways its in the past its over and it had nothing to do with you...


Nothing to do with me? I am an American. It has everything to do with me. 
You should tell the Jews to get over the Holocaust too then.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Ummmm...have you been watching the footage? There's not really too much left to loot there. 

Anyways, I'm sure it's going on...we just haven't made it past the initial incident yet to have them report on the looting.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Suddenly a little oil in the Gulf does not seem that damaging when faced with the posibility of nuclear fall-out. Six reactors melting down and spewing MOX nuclear waste for months. Good buy Japan and Hawaii. Good buy food supplies on the West coast and Great Plains. Hello U.S. shaped nightlight. All this while the looming fear of a 7.0 or greater aftershock and another tsunami are all too possible. I dont care if these people were ever our enemies, or if any country was for that matter. This could become a global crisis. I'm not saying we should hold hands and Kum-ba-ya it up. But we need to put ignorance aside and give help where needed. It may be our country that is reaching out for help soon. And Karma is a Bi*ch.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Kenton said:


> Suddenly a little oil in the Gulf does not seem that damaging when faced with the posibility of nuclear fall-out. Six reactors melting down and spewing MOX nuclear waste for months. Good buy Japan and Hawaii. Good buy food supplies on the West coast and Great Plains. Hello U.S. shaped nightlight. All this while the looming fear of a 7.0 or greater aftershock and another tsunami are all too possible. I dont care if these people were ever our enemies, or if any country was for that matter. This could become a global crisis. I'm not saying we should hold hands and Kum-ba-ya it up. But we need to put ignorance aside and give help where needed. It may be our country that is reaching out for help soon. And Karma is a Bi*ch.


A MEN brother}put away our missiles and guns away and unite as man kind, :thumbsup:Now lets get over there and save them little people


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

*Found This Newsbit*

The store manager, Hidenori Chonan, said the store didn’t have many supplies left — and electricity had already cut out. 
“We don’t know when the next supply would come,” Chonan said. “We are selling all products at [discounted prices] and losing money. But at a time like this we help each other.” When the generator stopped working and the cash register could no longer open, customers who had been waiting in line quietly returned their items to the shelves. But at shelters across the country, shoes are neatly removed at the entrance and the trash is sorted by recycling type.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Bonsaifishrman said:


> The store manager, Hidenori Chonan, said the store didn’t have many supplies left — and electricity had already cut out.
> “We don’t know when the next supply would come,” Chonan said. “We are selling all products at [discounted prices] and losing money. But at a time like this we help each other.” When the generator stopped working and the cash register could no longer open, customers who had been waiting in line quietly returned their items to the shelves. But at shelters across the country, shoes are neatly removed at the entrance and the trash is sorted by recycling type.


Just like in the Superdome during Katrina. :whistling:


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

it's funny how these people on here say stuff like " just because you don't see it on the news, doesn't mean it aint happening". you wouldn't know if youve never lived there. I was stationed there for four years and ive never seen people that live with so much respect for others. Im pretty confident there isn't looting going on. Over there you never have to worry about violent crimes like shootings or stabbings. its just a completely different culture. and the comment about Karma. Really dude. really? yea, innocent people deserve to die and have everything they own taken away by a natural disaster. come on man


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

My apology. Statement retracted.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I believe *BigSlick* might be referring to the Karma comment posted on page 3.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

The Japanese are an honorable and respectful people. They are also highly efficient and technical folks and I've got a nickle that says their Nuclear plants are in far better condition and better managed than the American "sister" plants. 

Right now they are in bad shape and the United States along with approximately 70 other countries (as of Mar 13) are lending a hand. As it should be. I have no doubt that we will eventually see similar crisis. (Imagine the same scenario on the American west coast) I'm pretty confident that the Japanese would respond quickly and comprehensively to help us. 

Karma, who knows... but in time we will get our major disaster and we'll see who has the bigger cluster on there hands... and you can bet that, cameras/reporters or not _we_ will have hoards from our welfare entrenched population stealing everything they can get their hands on, just like what we saw in NOLA/Katrina.


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

It's also hard to loot when private citizens are limited to single shotguns and single shot rifles. I am not a gun control nut but people that on this thread seem to express that there is some great respect for each other that Japanese citizens express, well of course there is I'm Irish catholic, you may be German baptist, or your favorite Fox Personality is English Mormon, meanwhile the majority of Japanese are Japanese Shinto. We just don't have a ton of common ground they do. The only way we can overcome it is to start accepting each other's culture and realizing that we are all in this together. In todays global economy we need to all succeed and not have dead weight ie uneducated people in Wisconsin. Just remember that as we idealize Japanese culture they did not express our intrinsic respect for humanity. If that's the case, only 70 years ago a Japanese fighter was considered more honorable if they took their own life to strike a blow while we considered It more honorable to live to fight another day.


----------



## Freedom Outlaw (Oct 4, 2007)

McNabb Wrote:


I work for a living I pay my taxes but you dnt know another man problems or what they are goin through if some of my taxes goto welfare or I see some one buy " Heads Off " shrimp" with food stamps more power to them i cant get welfare but I never know when il be in those shoes . 







 
WOW, just wow. If I by some shape form or fashion I was forced to live off the benevolence (forced via the gov or otherwise), I would check my pride at the door and be buying the staples for my family until I landed another job. The thought of buying jumbo head off shrimp would not even be in the same galaxy with me. I guess my ethics would keep me from abusing the system.

FO


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Boatjob1 said:


> Maybe you should heed your own words........ What in the world could anybody go through that would justify the actions of some of the animals that we witnessed at the Dome........... It's people making excuses for this behavior that are the root of the problem...... I just sent some $ to the Red Cross for Japan..... God bless them all........
> 
> PS Don't wish it on anyone, but good luck with the drug screen and don't over cook those expensive shrimp!


I thought the whole world had come to realize that nothing happened at the dome. There were no rapes or murders. It was all just a big bunch of lies.

Hmm. I thought that had become common knowledge.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Freedom Outlaw, maybe I'm not to far off base with my conservative thoughts!


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

I have tremendous respect for the Japanese people. They pull together and help each other when disaster strikes and always have. I'm seeing a lady who is half Japanese and even though she's been here most of her life, she is very proud of her heritage and is one of the hardest working and most resilient people I have ever known. They have a long road ahead of them but I'm positive they will come out of this. Give respect where it's due! We could all learn a lesson from the way they handle themselves in a crisis. If people weren't so judgemental this world would be a much better place.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jigslinger said:


> I have tremendous respect for the Japanese people. They pull together and help each other when disaster strikes and always have. I'm seeing a lady who is half Japanese and even though she's been here most of her life, she is very proud of her heritage and is one of the hardest working and most resilient people I have ever known. They have a long road ahead of them but I'm positive they will come out of this. Give respect where it's due! We could all learn a lesson from the way they handle themselves in a crisis. If people weren't so judgemental this world would be a much better place.


absolutely well spoken..


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Xanadu said:


> I thought the whole world had come to realize that nothing happened at the dome. There were no rapes or murders. It was all just a big bunch of lies.
> 
> Hmm. I thought that had become common knowledge.


How about this?

_"The Superdome was used as a "shelter of last resort" for those in New Orleans unable to evacuate from Hurricane Katrina when it struck in late August 2005. This was the third time the dome had been used as a shelter; it was previously used in 1998 during Hurricane Georges and in 2004 during Hurricane Ivan. During Georges, the Superdome had no problems related to the weather, but the evacuees stole furniture and damaged property that resulted in thousands of dollars in losses..."_

http://web.ku.edu/~mobilemed/sitesprogrampecs.htm
or
http://www.waymarking.com/waymarks/WM10D2_The_Louisiana_Superdome_New_Orleans_Louisiana


_"In 1998, people showed up with insufficient or no food, and complained when the Dome served them hot dogs and orange juice. When kept from leaving after the storm because of a curfew, shouting matches erupted with security and police. Some occupants hauled off televisions and furniture."_

http://www.usatoday.com/weather/hurricane/2004-09-16-ivan-superdome_x.htm


----------

